# Is chicken broth bad for puppies?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm trying to make my 6-month old puppy eat healthy dog food, not grocery store stuff. I've been feeding her Canidae for a while now, but she won't eat it unless it has chicken broth in it.

The broth I use is the lowest sodium brand I could find, which happens to be the "Great Value" Wal-Mart brand. I don't put a lot in there - just enough to coat the kibbles, then I drain it out. She eats the kibbles up, and it really seems like she doesn't eat nearly enough when I try not using the broth. I feed it to her with the broth twice a day, once in the morning and once at night.

Should I be trying to "wean" her off the stuff? Will it hurt her health after a while? Does anyone on here know?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think it is best to have your dog eat the food without a topper. Giving in to fussy eating usually is not a good idea. Sodium free chicken broth shouldn't hurt your dog but it still makes for a fussy eater.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I couldn't find any sodium-free broth, just a low sodium one. And I'm trying to do without it, but like I said, it's like she hardly eats. I guess I'll start using less and less, and hopefully she grows to like the food on its own.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

You could try water instead. Maybe she just likes the "wet" feeling to her food. Many pups are weaned from the bitch to canned, wet food. Sometimes certain pups have a more difficult time making the transition to dry kibble.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I know it sounds silly, but try wetting the kibble. It lets the odour out of the kibble making it more attractive to the dog. I know it works for a lot of dogs.

Most bad dog kibbles are sprayed with fat, something that is not done by better brands thus making a kibble less attractive up-front.


----------



## Moker (Feb 5, 2009)

I use salmon oil http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Kronch-Wild-Salmon-Oil/160001.aspx

one pump of that, and some hot water, mix it up for about a minute and he eats like there's no tomorrow.

the oil is good for his skin/coat. i use evo red meat large bites for his kibble.


----------

